# Adding laundry sink to washer drain - VENT?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

All of your options are non code compliant. By bringing the sink in above the washer drain you have created a "wet vent" at the washer.(a nono) Bring the sink draibn in at the same level as the washer drain and replace the tee fitting with a cross fititng with an internal baffle. No additional vent is neccessary. If you can't do that you must bring your sink drain back to the main line (under a slab I guess by your drawing). In that case you must extent the vent for the sink back to the vent line above the washer drain.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Being a Plumber in Oregon what rjniles said is correct, except the cross is not allowed, it is called a figure 5, and has no baffle. To use the figure a figure 5 fitting both flood level rims need to be at the same height. There is another way to do this without going under the floor, but no time to explain right now.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

You can di it this way.


----------



## juengl4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I just found this example:

http://www.terrylove.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17967&highlight=laundry

Is this guy wrong? This looks like my "Option #1".

I'm going to pull off some drywall tomorrow so I guess I'll see if they prepped it for a sink. Based on the minimal amount of effort they put into other areas of the house, I really don't know what I'll find.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks good to me just make sure you use proper fittings, and before to tie into the existing vent make sure your 6" above the highest flood level rim.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You can di it this way.


Ron, forgive my plumbing ignorance. I'm trying to figure out what is different between your option and the OPs second diagram titled Vent Option 1. Aren't they the same functionally? The washer drain and sink drain are reversed but the drain flow and vent flow look identical to me.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Was just an optional way to plumb it in, there is more then one way to do this.


----------



## juengl4 (Mar 1, 2008)

*A bit more interesting*

Well, I cut out a few windows in the drywall and found that a dual vanity from upstairs is draining into the same 2" pipe as the washer...

Here is a picture/diagram of what I found:










Any thoughts on how to plumb in a laundry tub under these conditions? I would prefer to put the tub in between the studs as shown in the red oval, but I could change my plans and put them in the next cavity to the left if necessary.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like you will need to replumb it under the house to do it to code.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 22, 2009)

I stumbled upon this thread, looking to install a basement sink below the drain pipe too.

The Home Despot sells a flotec utility sink pump that claims to not require a vent or a trap. Model FPUS1860A. It hooks right up to the sink and has a 1" output line that requires a check valve.

Seems like everything else here would indicate that is very wrong.

Seems like this would be a nice easy option... If it is up to code.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*More than one way to skin a cat*



Ron The Plumber said:


> Was just an optional way to plumb it in, there is more then one way to do this.


Ron
The guy asked a simple question with an excellent presentation text and image, why did you have to add to it when all he needed was a simple yes or no answer. Did you have to have it your way to be right?????


----------

